# Lesertest: 5× LG UltraGear Gaming Speaker GP9 - jetzt bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Januar 2022)

*Lesertest: 5× LG UltraGear Gaming Speaker GP9 - jetzt bewerben!*

Testet und behaltet einen von fünf LG UltraGear GP9!

5× LG UltraGear GP9:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der LG UltraGear GP9 ist ein Gaming-Lautsprecher mit satter Ausstattung, der in einem Gehäuse nicht nur zwei 2-Zoll-Breitbandlautsprecher mit 4 Ohm Impedanz sowie eine passive Bassmembran, sondern auch einen integrierten DAC bietet. Zusätzlich ist ein via USB Typ-C aufladbarer Akku verbaut, der für bis zu 5 Stunden Musikgenuss sorgt. Audiosignale empfängt das Audiogerät kabellos über Bluetooth und versteht sich mit Android/Google Assistant sowie iOS/Apple Siri. Neben Bluetooth ist auch eine klassische Verkabelung möglich, nämlich sowohl optisch als auch über USB-C und 3,5-mm-Aux sowie einen 3,5-mm-Klinkenstecker zur Verbindung von Headsets.

Zur Kommunikation mit Mitspielern benötigt ihr kein zusätzliches Mikrofon, denn das ist im LG UltraGear GP9 integriert. Zum Einsatz kommt dafür die sogenannte Clear-Voice-Chat-Technologie, die Umgebungsgeräusche und Echos für eine bessere Verständlichkeit unterdrückt. Zur schnellen Anpassung an die eigenen Klangvorstellungen stehen Equalizer-Presets bereit und für einen coolen Look hat LG außerdem eine konfigurierbare RGB-LED-Beleuchtung integriert. Mehr Informationen gibt es direkt bei LG.

Eure* Chance!*
Ihr wolltet schon immer einmal Hardware-Redakteur(in) sein? PC Games Hardware gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit LG die Chance dazu: Fünf PCGH-Leser(innen) haben die Gelegenheit, den LG UltraGear Gaming Speaker GP9 zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Audio-Hardware aus, schreibt gerne und möchten einen Test Gaming-Lautsprechers von LG verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt am besten auch gleich an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den LG UltraGear GP9 testen möchtet.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Audio-Hardware haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet einen ordentlichen Schreibstil haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 27.02.2022. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Produkt enthalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Sonntag, den 23.01.2022, um 23:59 Uhr.*
*Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## MrXBJ (9. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bewerbe mich hier auch mal für den Lesertest.

Ich hab einiges an Erfahrung im Audiobereich, da ich Hobbymäßig in der Veranstaltungstechnik aktiv bin.

Daher habe ich auch z.B. ein Schallpegel-Messgerät, um da auch mal die Maximale Lautstärke in real messen zu können.


Mein PC-System sieht derzeit wie folgt aus:

Ryzen 9 5900X
Gigabyte Aorus Master X570
Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme Waterforce 3080

Phanteks Enthoo Pro II (Gehäuse)
Corsair HX850i (Netzteil)

Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB (System)
ADATA XPG Gammix S50 Lite 2TB (Spiele)
2x SanDisk Ultra 3D S-ATA 2TB (Datengrab)


Gerne beantworte ich weitere Fragen Ihrerseits.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen anderen viel Glück für die Auslosung.

Schöne Grüße
MrXBeeJay


----------



## Depugno (9. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werfe hier auch mal meinen Namen in den virtuellen Hut.
Im Hinblick auf Audiotechnik habe ich schon die verschiedensten Systeme genutzt, bzw. im Einsatz. Zum Beispiel im Wohnzimmer ein 5.1.4 Setup mit Magnat Signature Lautsprechern und einem Denon AV-Receiver  sowie im Arbeitszimmer ein Teufel 5.1 Setup, ebenfalls mit Denon AV-Receiver. Ganz neu dazu gekommen ist jetzt noch eine Teufel Ultima Soundbar. An meinem Gaming-PC verwende ich hingegen aktuell lediglich ein Stereo-System in Form der Magnat Multi Monitor 220. Hier habe ich also einige Vergleichskandidaten im Hinblick auf Klang , Audioeffekte und Konnektivität. Besonders interessant fände ich hier den Vergleich mit der Teufel Soundbar.

Für den Test würde ich die Soundbar an unserem zweit PC anschließen, der aktuell nur mit Creative Gigaworks T20 Stereo-Lautsprechern ausgestattet ist. Dieser hat aktuell folgende Konfiguration:
CPU: Intel Core i7-11700K
Mainboard: MSI MEG Z590 Ace
RAM: Teamgroup T-Force  XTREEM-ARGB 2*16 GB @3.600 MHz
GPU: Gigabyte RTX2060 Gaming OC
SSD: Silicon Power NVMe 1 TB
PSU: Corsair RMX750
Sound: Creative Audigy FX V2

In meinem Test möchte ich die Soundbar in diversen Konfigurationen erproben. Den Klang am PC möchte ich mit Anschluss über USB und Nutzung des internen DAC, aber auch mit optischer und analoger Verkabelung mit einer Creative Audigy FX V2 testen. Aber neben der Technik braucht man natürlich auch noch ein Audiosignal. Daher möchte ich hier neben Gaming auch mit Musik und Filmen vergleichen, was man halt alles so am PC ausgibt. Ich bin gespannt ob und welche klanglichen Unterschiede sich hier ergeben. 
Das integrierte Mikrofon hingegen würde ich mit Anbindung am Notebook im Rahmen von Zoom Meetings testen, hier sowohl kabelgebunden, als auch kabellos. Dabei erhoffe ich mir eine Möglichkeit das ein oder andere Meeting auf das bequeme Sofa verlegen zu können 
Zu guter Letzt käme der mobile Test in Kombination mit meinem iPhone. In diesem Fall natürlich in erster Linie mit Musik, aber auch mal einem Telefonat.  Hier bin ich neben der Empfangsstabilität auch auf die Akkulaufzeit gespannt.

Viele Grüße
Depugno


----------



## arra (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo Leute!

Ich würde den LG UltraGear Gaming Speaker GP9 (im weiteren Verlauf nur GP9 genannt) sehr gerne testen und einen Testbericht veröffentlichen. Allerdings läge mein Fokus nicht unbedingt auf Gaming. Testberichte rund um den Surround-Sound überlasse ich besser anderen, zumal ich Dachschrägen habe. Da dürfte der virtuelle Raumklang ohnehin nicht gut funktionieren.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk geht eher Richtung Meetings und damit verbunden die Mikrofonqualität. Ich bin im Homeoffice tätig und telefoniere regelmäßig mit meinem Chef und Kollegen. Entweder über Skype (vom PC aus, ohne Headset, mit meinem alten Smartphone als Webcam und Mikrofon) oder klassisch via Festnetztelefon. Mir stehen zwar Headset von Herstellern wie Steelseries oder ASUS zur Verfügung, aber ich bin bei geschäftlichen Video-Besprechungen absolut kein Freund davon.

Ich habe ein altes Tablet von mir zum Einen als Zweitmonitor und zum Anderen als Festnetz-Tischtelefon eingerichtet. Es verrichtet seinen Dienst also hauptsächlich stationär. Das bedeutet, ich würde ausgiebig die Mikrofon-Eigenschaten des GP9 per Kabel und via Bluetooth, mit PC und mit Android, testen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob diese „Clear Voice Chat“-Technologie hält, was LG verspricht. Bei einer UVP von 499,- EUR erwarte ich, dass meine Stimme bei meinen Gesprächspartnern verständlich ankommt und dass der eigene Audio-Output (also was der Lautsprecher selbst ausgibt) klar herausgefiltert wird - unabhängig von der Kommunikationsplattform (Telefon / Skype / TeamSpeak) und den laufenden Anwendungen (Spiele / Musik).

 Wenn ich Feierabend mache und mich wenig für’s Zocken begeistern kann, höre ich halt gerne einfach nur Musik oder schaue Filme / Serien. Ob sich der GP9 auch als TV-Soundbar gut schlägt? Meiner Meinung nach auch eine berechtigte Frage, die ich gerne beantworten würde. Da LG mit dem GP9 auch die Konsolen anspricht, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass er auch beim Fernseher seinen Platz findet. Entsprechend sollte die Soundqualität auch beim TV überzeugen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg. Auf einen ausführlichen Testbericht! 

Beste Grüße
arra


----------



## n!Faculty (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Gerrit, 37 Jahre alt und IT-Administrator von Beruf. Neben dem Job, der momentan noch vorrangig im Homeoffice stattfindet, wird mein PC vorrangig zum Zocken verwendet.

Mit dieser Basis habe ich quasi täglich genug Möglichkeiten, einen LG UltraGear GP9 zu testen und würde mich freuen, dies zu tun.

Neben der Klangqualität interessiert mich vor allem die Mikrofonfunktion sowie die Geräuschunterdrückung, welche ich momentan über einen Equalizer-Filter an meinem Headset realisiert habe.  Hier kann ich durch die beiden Nutzungsprofile Homeoffice / VoIP sowie Zocken / TS, Discord etc. die Sprachqualität in unterschiedlichen Szenarien sowie Audiocodecs testen.
Durch die Verbindung über Bluetooth plane ich neben dem Einsatz am PC auch einen Test mit dem Handy und als Soundbar-Ersatz für den Fernseher.

Als Vergleichswert für den Klang dient vorrangig mein Headset, ein Corsair Virtuoso RGB Wireless, welches sowohl für Sound als auch für Sprache eingesetzt wird.
Da das Headset alleine für den Sound natürlich nicht reicht, hier die restlichen Daten meines PC:

Ryzen 7 5800x
MSI MEG B550 Unify-X
32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo
Powercolor RX 6900XT Red Devil

Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## psalm64 (11. Januar 2022)

Moin,
ich wäre auch gerne mal dabei, bin aber nicht speziell Audio erfahren.
Schreibe und Fotos siehe z.B. mein Rechneraufbaublog hier im Forum.

Meine Foki für den Test wären vor allem:
- Spielsound mit Freisprechen mit Teamspeak u.Ä. über ein Gerät beim Zocken von Spielen, bei denen der Spielsound nicht direkt spielentscheidend ist z.B. Satisfactory (Spielsound nur im Hintergrund)
- Freisprechen allgemein über PC/Handy/Tablet: Teamspeak, Telefon, andere Apps wie z.B. Threema: kurze Gespräche aber auch längere wie z.B. stundenlange Pen&Paper-Rollenspielsessions mit Virtual-Tabletop etc.
- Sound am PC für Musik/Streaming - ggf. auch als Soundbar am Fernseher sinnvoll/ausreichend? Oder zumindest als Notfallsoundbar am Urlaubsfernseher?
- Sound als mobiler Lautsprecher

Die Hardware, mit der ich die Nutzung testen kann:
- Win10-PC, siehe unten (Realtek ALC1220/ASUS SupremeFX, Ausgänge: Klinke & optisch)
- Samsung Galaxy S10 (Android, Klinke, Bluetooth, USB-C)
- Samsung Galaxy Tab S7 (Android, Bluetooth, USB-C)
- Sennheiser G4ME ONE (Klinke)
- Fernseher Sony KD-65XE9005 + PS4

Zum Vergleich könnte ich z.B. heranziehen (allerdings nur Sound, nicht Freisprechen)
Marshall Stockwell II
Edifier R1850DB
Meine Stereoanlage (Ok unfair. )

Viel Spaß beim Auswählen!


----------



## goldi111 (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
ich möchte den LG GP9 UltraGear Gaming Lautsprecher testen.

Meine Begeisterung und Erfahrung zu Audio sind recht ausgeprägt.
In meinem Besitz befindet sich ein Wohnzimmerkino mit 5.1.2 Anlage. Die Lautsprecher sind von Quadral und der AV-Receiver ist von Onkyo.
Ich sammle Kopfhörer wie Beyerdynamic DT 770, MMX300, Philips Fidelio X2, und noch einige weitere.
Mit diesen Höre ich sehr gerne Musik und Zocke das ein oder andere Spiel.
Kompetitiv spiele ich auch über TeamSpeak mit meinen WoT-Clanmitgliedern.
Für offenen Hörgenuss am PC benutze ich ein altes Logitech X-230 2.1 und kann zum vergleich noch ein Quadral Breeze Blue L 2.0 bei steuern.
Für Fotos benutze ich ein Pixel 4a, was recht ordentliche aufnahmen macht.
Als PC steht mir ein Fractal Design Defini 7 zur Verfügung in dem folgende Komponenten sind:

-I7 11700 non k
-Asrock H570 Phantom Gaming 4
-16 GB DDR4 3600
-RTX 2080
- Creative Sound Blaster Z

Gekühlt wird die CPU und GPU mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung im unhörbaren Bereich.

Der Test würde sich auf  die Klangqualität im vergleich zu dem X-230 und den Breeze  orientieren. Interessant ist auch die Klangqualität des integrierten ES9038Pro DAC's im vergleich zu der Creative Sound Blaster Z. Die könnte ich mit verschieden Kopfhörern testen.
Das Voice Chat Feature kling aufregend.
Wie dies sich wohl im offen als auch mit Kopfhörer verhält?

Jetzt habt Ihr die Qual der Wahl.

MfG Ringo


----------



## Opus_Dei (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

gerne möchte ich den GP9 testen und zu meinem bisherigen Equipment vergleichen.

Beruflich beschäftige ich mich mit Akustikmessungen im Fahrzeugbereich. Das ist nicht die perfekte Fachrichtung, da man im Auto tendenziell wenig Geräusche hören will, aber als audiophiler Mensch interessiere ich mich generell für guten Ton, die zugrundeliegende Technik und hatte bereits diverse Lautsprecher, Soundbars und Kopfhörer für meinen privaten Gebrauch unter der Lupe.

Momentan nutze ich eine Bose Solo 5 Soundbar, welche schön zwischen Bildschirm und Schreibtisch passt und akzeptablen Sound liefert. Allerdings würde sich unter meinem LG Ultragear 38GN950 Bildschirm, ein LG Ultragear Gaming Speaker GP9 wesentlich besser machen 
Vor mehreren Jahren hatte ich das Teufel Gaming Mediadeck ausprobiert. Dieses konnte mich aber nicht überzeugen, da der große downfire Subwoofer meinen Schreibtisch derart zum Vibrieren brachte, dass sich die Maus quasi selbst bedient hat und zudem das Mediadeck auch softwaretechnisch einige Macken hatte. Auch der G9 muss sich in Sachen Software, Bedienung und Praktikabilität unter Beweis stellen.

Zudem nutze ich ein Sennheiser GSP-600 Headset in Verbindung mit einem Sennheiser GSX-1200 DAC, wenn es auf guten Ton für Musik oder beim Zocken ankommt. Hier würde ich den integrierten DAC des GP9 gegen den GSX-1200 vergleichen wollen.

Die geschlossenen GSP600 liefern einen besseren Ton als die Bose Solo 5 und m.M.n. auch als die reisetauglichen Sony WH-1000XM2 NC Kopfhörer. Ebenfalls meine Sennheiser True Wirless 2 In-Ears (anderer Einsatzzweck) kommen nicht ganz an die kabelgebundenen GSP600 ran. Ich bin gespannt, wo sich der GP9 hier klanglich einreiht.

Ein großer Fan von künstlichen Surround Sound bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber möglicherweise konnte ich noch nicht das passende Wiedergabegerät dafür finden. So war ich vom B&O Beoplay Portal nicht begeistert, da der subjektiver Klangeindruck hinter dem GSP600 zurückgeblieben ist und auch das Dolby Atmos Feature des Portals (mit passender Software) zwar ganz nett ist, aber ich hatte weder bei CS das Gefühl einer außerordentlich guten Ortung noch habe ich bei der Anfangsszene von MadMax den Kopf eingezogen. Wird sich zeigen, ob der G9 eine zufriedenstellende Lokalisierung der Gegenspieler ermöglicht.

Meinen Big Tower habe ich auf möglichst leisen Betrieb getrimmt. Dabei hilft eine custom WaKü für den Ryzen 7 5800X und auch die XFX Merc 319 RX 6800 XT läuft unter Last eher leise. Der GP9 wird digital an mein MSI MEG X570 ACE Mainboard angeschlossen und auch als Bluetooth-Lautsprecher über das Handy getestet.

Zu guter Letzt muss das Mikrofon samt Clear Voice Chat-Technologie zeigen, was es kann. Immerhin soll es keinerlei Echo geben und Umgebungsgeräusche eliminieren. Das wäre nicht nur wichtig zum Zocken, sondern auch für alle im Homeoffice, denen sich hier eine qualitativ hochwertigere Alternative zu Laptop-Lautsprechern oder zu den meisten Bluetooth Headsets bieten könnte.

Ich würde gerne heraus finden, ob dieser Alleskönner für 499€ UVP in allen Bereichen abliefern kann.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und frohes Lauschen!


----------



## ric84 (12. Januar 2022)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community!

Gern würde ich dieses Konzept eines mobilen Gaming Lautsprechers samt Mikrofon und integriertem Akku in sämtlichen praktischen Lebenslagen testen um den erhofften Mehrwert zu spüren.  Neue Produkte wie dieses suchen ihres Gleichen. Sicherlich sind sich viele aber noch nicht sicher, wozu solch eine eierlegende Wollmichsau fähig ist. Da ich auch gern Musik höre und zugleich während der jetzigen Zeit oft im Homeoffice bin und während  der Konferenzen für gewöhnlich keine Musik genießen kann, würde ich gern wissen, ob man  z.B. damit gleichzeitig drüber kommunizieren und Musik hören kann.  Nachfolgend wird die eingesetzte Hardware kurz aufgezählt und einige Fragen gestellt, die ich gern mit Hilfe eines eigenen Tests des LG UltraGear GP9 Lautsprechers beantworten würde.

*Hardware mit der getestet und verglichen wird:*

Desktop PC (siehe Signatur)
Logitech Pro X Headset
Logitech Z623 Lautsprecher 2.1 System
Samsung QLED TV, Playstation 5, Pioneer 5.1 System
2 verschiedene Smartphones, eines davon mit QDAC (LG G6 64gb)
*Fragestellungen, die es zu betrachten gilt:*

Wie einfach lässt es sich mit dem Computer verbinden?
Kann der LG UltraGear GP9 Lautsprecher mein Logitech Pro X Headset dauerhaft ersetzen? Wie verhält sich die Voice Chat Funktion im Homeoffice?
Kann ich mit der neuen Voice Chat Funktion gleichzeitig Musik hören und mit anderen Leuten kommunizieren ohne diese zu stören?
Wie verhält sich die Voice Chat Funktion während eines Online Matches (höre ich meine Mitspieler oder störe ich sie nur? Kann ich damit das Headset beiseite legen?)
Lässt sich das Logitech Pro X Headset mit dem LG UltraGear GP9 per Klinke einfach verbinden und ist somit die Möglichkeit gegeben es auf Klang, Surround Sound und Funktionalität zu vergleichen (bisher direkt mit PC über USB Soundkarte verbunden)?
Wie lässt sich der Klang zu meinen bisherigen Logitech Z623 Lautsprecher vergleichen?
Könnte es im Wohnzimmer auch als Soundbar für den Fernseher bzw. der Spielekonsole dienen um möglicherweise ein antiquiertes 5.1 System ersetzen zu können?
Wie einfach lässt es sich mit unterschiedlichen Geräten verbinden und wie verhält es sich daraus resultierend beim Mobile Gaming bzw. Musik Streaming?
Wünsche allen ausgewählten Testern vorab viel Spaß damit und bin zugleich echt gespannt wie das Gerät aus der Community heraus bewertet wird.


----------



## deathgnom (16. Januar 2022)

Hallo PCGH Community,


Ich bin zurzeit Student (Technischer Chemie, Master) und Audio ist mein Hobby und bin in mehreren audiophilen Communitys unterwegs von IEM zu Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher. Ich würde den Test eher wissenschaftlich und objektiv schreiben, da ich dies im Studium immer so verlangt wird.

Ich würde gerne den Gaming-Lautsprecher testen und meine Meinung dazu abgeben.

In meinen Test würde ich diesen Lautsprecher vergleichen mit folgenden Geräten:
Kopfhörer: DT 1990 Pro, DT 770 Pro, AKG K702 und HIFIMAN HE400SE 2021 und weitere.
Lautsprecher: DAV-F200 Sony 2.1 Anlage, LG DSN10YG mit SPK8 (7.1.2 Setup) und diversen Echos

weiters würde ich verschiedene Input Geräte verwenden wie PC, DAC, PS5, Switch und Xbox Series X.

Zusätzlich würde ich ein Frequenz Spektrum aufnehmen und dieses Spektrum mit verschiedenen Target-Kurven zu vergleichen, um den Klang möglichst Objektiv zu beschreiben. Weiters würde ich die Soundstage und Imaging Qualität vergleichen. Dies sollte eine Einschätzung geben, wie gut man mit diesem Lautsprecher Orten kann im Vergleich zu IEM oder Kopfhörer.

Für weitere Fragen bin ich immer offen.

MFG Deathgnom


----------



## m3ch (17. Januar 2022)

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX-Team,


zuallererst vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit diese genialen Gaming-Lautsprecher von LG testen zu können.

Aber nun zur Frage, weshalb ich das Produkt für euch im Lesertest auf Herz und Nieren prüfen soll:

Ich selbst bin 24 Jahre alt, technikaffin und habe des Öfteren schon Reviews für PC-Magazine/Shops geschrieben (bspw. mindfactory, alternate, kleine PC-Foren etc.).
Freies Schreiben inkl. ausführlichem Testen der Komponenten ist somit eine gängige Prozedur für mich und stellt keinerlei Probleme dar.

Auch beruflich setze ich mich häufig mit Marketing-Texten auseinander und kann daher gut zwischen “Wahrheit” und tatsächlichen Produktfeatures unterscheiden. Des Weiteren setzt die Arbeit im Key-Account-Management von Grund auf eine gute Rechtschreibung sowie Redegewandtheit voraus.

_*Aber nun zum Test-Aufbau:*_
Da ich selbst maßgeblich am PC Musik höre und kompetitiv CSGO spiele, nutze ich Studiokopfhörer (DT990 Black Edition) in Verbindung mit einem Creative SoundblasterX G5.
Dank dieser Kombination bin ich schon das ein oder andere Mal in den Genuss klarer Klänge und einer sauberen Soundwiedergabe gekommen und konnte auch In-Game Gegner problemlos über deren Schritte orten.

Als weitere Test-Objekte müssen dann meine PS4 und Nintendo Switch herhalten und werden die LG UltraGear Gaming Speaker GP9 ebenfalls auf Gaming-Kompatibilität prüfen. Ich bin besonders gespannt, inwiefern der Speaker bspw. Kopfhörer an einer Konsole ersetzen kann und ob das ganze auch Alltagstauglich ist (z.B. Sitz-Abstand zum TV erhöhen und Mikrofon/Aufnahme-Qualität prüfen, …).

Neben dem oben aufgeführten technischen Tests werde ich auch subjektiv die Optik und Verpackung des doch relativ teuren Gerätes in eine Bewertung mit einbeziehen.

Unter dem Strich ist es für mich ein willkommenes Projekt, um gut in das neue Jahr zu starten.

Vorab vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit und auch allen anderen viel Erfolg!

LG Yannick

Anbei noch das komplette Test-Setup:

Mainboard: MSI B550 A-Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5600x
AIO: NZXT Kraken x53
GPU: MSI GTX 970 4 GB
RAM: 32 GB G.Skill Aegis 3200 MHz
SSD: 1 TB Crucial P2 M.2 NVMe

SoundblasterX G5 + Beyerdynamic DT990 Black Edition


----------



## Endurancer (23. Januar 2022)

Guten Abend PC Games Hardware-Team.

Auf den LG GP9 bin ich schon vor längerem gestoßen als ich nach einem weiteren LG Monitor geschaut habe.

Ich besitze aktuell an meinem Haupt-PC einen *LG Ultragear 27GN850-B Monitor.
*
Als ich auf den GP9 gestoßen bin, war ich sehr angetan. Allerdings war der UltraGear Gaming-Lautsprecher noch nicht verfügbar und die UVP von 499€ hatte mich dann doch verschreckt.

Das Konzept finde ich sehr spannend. Zum einen vom Design passend zu meinem Monitor und zum anderem erfüllt er meinen Wunsch nach einer externen Anschlussmöglichkeit für meinen Kopfhörer und Lautsprechern am PC auf die man schnell umschalten kann.

Ich habe schon so einige Mikrofone besessen und verschlissen. Meine Freunde machen sich darüber schon ab und an lustig, da ich so oft Mikrofonprobleme habe.

Von Headsets mit integriertem Mikrofon bin ich irgendwann abgekommen, da ich den Klang und die Ortbarkeit eines guten Studio-Kopfhörers haben wollte. Das Problem dabei blieb aber immer das Mikrofon.


*Antlion ModMics* verschiedener Generationen hatten früher oder später Kabelbruch.
Bei meinem *Beyerdynamic COP* musste ich dreimal das Headset-Ansteckmikrofon ersetzen.
Versuche mit günstigen Ansteck-Mikrofonen waren nicht befriedigend.
Aktuell benutze ich das *Beyerdynamic Fox *Mikrofon und ein günstiges Mikrofon von Thomann, das the *t.bone TWS One Headset*, welches ich modifiziert habe.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer externen Anschlussmöglichkeit auf dem Schreibtisch für meinen Kopfhörer. Bisher habe ich meine Kopfhörer mit einer *Asus Xonar Essence STX* Soundkarte betrieben. Diese ist aber ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen. Es gibt keine offiziellen Treiber mehr. Und leider funktioniert auch die Abschirmung gegen meine Grafikkarte AMD Radeon 6900XT nicht zuverlässig. Zu guter Letzt verschlechtert eine interne PCIe-Soundkarte auch den Airflow zur GPU.

Von Zeit zu Zeit ist es schade, dass man nicht spontan und unkompliziert zwischen Kopfhörer und Lautsprechern umswitchen kann. Z.B. wenn man der Freundin schnell ein Video zeigen will oder die Unterhaltung über Discord mit Freunden für alle hörbar fortführen will. Hier wäre der LG GP9 UltraGear Gaming-Lautsprecher eine feine Sache.

Das Umschalten zwischen verschiedenen Ausgabegeräten über die Windows Sound-Einstellungen funktioniert selten problemlos. Vor allem nicht, wenn man ein Spiel gestartet hat. Hier bin ich gespannt wie einfach die Umschaltung zwischen Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher beim LG GP9 tatsächlich funktioniert.

Ein Lautstärkeregler direkt auf dem Schreibtisch steht auch schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste. Zu RGB-Beleuchtung sage ich nicht nein .

Den LG GP9 UltraGear Gaming-Lautsprecher würde ich mit meinen drei Kopfhörern testen:

*Beyerdynamic COP* mit 16 Ohm Impedanz
*AKG K-712 Pro* mit 62 Ohm Impedanz
*MB Quart Phone 55 X *mit 2x 100 Ohm Impedanz (dieser Oldie ist tatsächlich schwieriger anzutreiben, ich bin gespannt)
Für den Soundkarten-Vergleich - DAC, Bedienung der Software und sonstige Features wie DTS stehen folgende Hardware bereit:

Asus Xonar Essence STX
Onboard-Sound meines Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master mit ESS SABRE Reference DAC (ESS 9118)
Weitergehend hört meine Freundin gerne Podcasts über ihr Handy. Der Stereo-Sound ihres Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro ist schon ganz in Ordnung. Ich denke aber, dass der LG GP9 hier doch bessere – lautere und klarere – Beschallung ermöglicht.

Als Lautsprecher für Terrasse, Balkon und Baggersee benutze ich bisher ein Makita Bauradio mit Bohrmaschinen-Akku.

Ja kein Witz, das Ding habe ich schon lange und als ich es mir gekauft habe, gab es noch keine Bluetooth-„Boomboxen“. Aber das Bauradio ist doch recht groß, schwer und die Tonübergabe erfolgt über ein 3,5mm Klinkenkabel. Der LG GP9 wäre hier als zeitgemäßer, kompakter und tragbarer Bluetooth-Speaker ein echtes Upgrade.

Audio ist neben PC Games und Hardware mein weiteres Hobby. Mein Heimkino besteht aus einem Acer Beamer, Marantz AVR 5003 mit Vorstufen-Ausgängen und Abacus Electronics Aktiv-Lautsprechern.

Meine PC Hardware besteht aus:


LG Ultragear 27GN850-B Monitor
Prozessor (CPU): 5900X BeQuiet Dark Rock 4 Pro, Flüssigmetall
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 32GB GSkill Trident Z 3200 CL14
Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.0
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Dark Base 700
Grafikkarte: XFX AMD Radeon 6900 XT
HDD / SSD: Gigabyte Gen 4 1TB + Samsung 980 Pro 500Gb
Den LG UltraGear Gaming Speaker GP9 zu testen würde mir sehr viel Freude bereiten. Vielleicht haben ja auch meine Freunde was vom guten Mikrofon


----------

